# mmmmm Corndogs!



## elisantics (Aug 23, 2005)

.


----------



## woodsac (Aug 25, 2005)

I like it. Any post processing like saturation or contrast?


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 26, 2005)

This is REALLY colourful.
But I don't know what a "corndog" is. Do you happen to also have a photo of the THING? Not only of the stand?


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 26, 2005)

here ya go LaFoto:








or if you're real hungry:


----------



## Alison (Aug 26, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> here ya go LaFoto:



 That's just mean :meh:


Really like the photo, vivid colors and makes me feel like I'm right there.


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 26, 2005)

really bright colors....looks good to me...

lafoto, ya'll dont have corn dogs?? what do they serve at ya'll state fairs?? 




(just kidding.. i know you dont have state fairs.. thought i would try to be funny..)


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 26, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> really bright colors....looks good to me...
> 
> lafoto, ya'll dont have corn dogs?? what do they serve at ya'll state fairs??
> 
> ...


 
they probably don't say ya'll either


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 26, 2005)

so, what are you sayin?  no corn dogs, no southern expression....do all their 'carnies have teeth and take baths???????????

oh the shame of it...........   where has all the heritage gone??


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 26, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> so, what are you sayin? no corn dogs, no southern expression....do all their 'carnies have teeth and take baths???????????
> 
> oh the shame of it........... where has all the heritage gone??


 
arkansas


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 26, 2005)

:lmao: 


touche'.......(smart alec).... :meh: 

every one thinks they are comedians......thank God i am so sane and normal..

whew....what a thought..


----------

